#ubuntu-dk-moede 2011-10-31
<sbc> SÃ¥ er klokken otte.
<sbc> Vi har et møde (med en meget kort dagsorden). Dagsorden kan findes her:
<sbc> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/235/detail/
<sbc>     Hej og navnerunde
<sbc>     Valg af dirigent og referent
<sbc>     Godkendelse af dagsorden
<sbc>     Godkendelse af referat fra 26. september
<sbc>     Eventuelt
<sbc> Første punkt:
<sbc>     Hej og navnerunde
 * sbc er Søren (som måske er lidt alene i kanalen...?)
<sbc> Ok, da der ikke er nogen i live i kanalen, og der ikke rigtig er noget vigtigt på dagsordenen, så tror jeg bare vi siger at vi ses om en måned til endnu et spændende irc-møde :)
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2013-10-28
<nicky441> 'aften :) Har vi alle stadig håret og taget nogenlunde intakt?
<christian_arvai> nicky441, det blæser af helvede til. et stykke af hegnet ud mod vejen er blæst ned. ellers går det fint heheh
<nicky441> christian_arvai, og i har det også fladt dernede, så det er nok værre end heroppe ;)
<Zilvador> Godaften :)
<nicky441> 'aften 'aften :)
<christian_arvai> godaften
<Zilvador> Havde en lidt hård tur hjem, men jeg er stadig i et stykke
<nicky441> Heh, ja, det her er en dag hvor modvind er værre end op af bakke
<lars_t_h> 'aften
<lars_t_h> Nu blæser det kun en lille smule her hos os.
<Zilvador> Tja, det skulle stilne af nu
<sbc> Godaften :)
<wangerin> aften
<Zilvador> Godaften :)
<lars_t_h> godaften
<buddig> godaften.
<ajenbo> hej
<sbc> Vi har en dagsorden. Den kan findes her:
<sbc> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/669/detail/
<sbc> Formalia
<sbc> Hej og navnerunde
<sbc> Valg af dirigent og referent
<sbc> Godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde
<sbc> 	(intet referat)
<sbc> Opfølgning på sidste møde
<sbc> 	http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=17893#p120738
<sbc> Eventuelt
<sbc> Det "vigtige" punkt i dag er "Opfølgning på sidste møde". Men lad os starte fra toppen :)
<sbc> Formalia
<sbc> Hej og navnerunde
 * sbc siger hej.
 * Zilvador siger hej hej
 * lars_t_h siger he
<nicky441> Hej alle sammen :)
<lars_t_h> *hej
<christian_arvai> christian arvai, admin i forum, kasser i foreningen
<buddig> Jannie er her og læser med på mit login
 * sbc er Søren og formand for foreningen af danske ubuntubrugere.
 * wangerin er Henning - formand i Alslug. Linux bruger i mange mange år - mening medlem her i forening
<SLayeRDK> Kim R. Hansen med på en kigger
<ajenbo> Anders Jenbo, forum admin, bestyrelsesmedlem
<Zilvador> Daniel, loco-kontakt, suppleant i bestyrelsen,
<sbc> Næste punkt er:
<sbc> Valg af dirigent og referent
<sbc> Jeg stiller gerne op som dirigent, hvis ingen andre har lyst til at styre os igennem :)
<Zilvador> Du er også så god til det :)
<christian_arvai> +1
<sbc> Hvis ingen brokker sig, så tager jeg den på diktatorisk vis.
<sbc> Zilvador: Tak tak :)
<wangerin> +1
<sbc> En referetn...
<lars_t_h> +1
 * sbc kigger sig omkring
<nicky441> Og jeg er jo godt nok bagud, men jeg prøver gerne at referer her også
<sbc> nicky441: Du er en helt!
<nicky441> (måske ;) )
<sbc> Som nicky441 siger, så er han bagud, så næste punkt springer vi nok over...
<sbc> Godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde
<sbc> Så når vi til indholdet i dag! :D
<sbc> Opfølgning på sidste møde
<sbc> Se specielt: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=17893#p120738
<ajenbo> det går hurtigt i dag :o
<sbc> Er der nogen som ønsker ordet til dette punkt?
<sbc> ajenbo: Dejligt :)
<Zilvador> Se gerne sidste punkt på listen :)
<Zilvador> Tja...jeg har jo nok nogle kommentarer
<sbc> Zilvador: Skyd!
<Zilvador> Som I kan se er nogle opgaver påbegyndt
<Zilvador> Jeg håbede nok på lidt mere opmærksomhed og opfølgning efter sidste møde
<Zilvador> Jeg har lavet et forslag til en liste over retningslinjer for brug af Facebook, men vi mangler stadig en ansvarlig
 * lars_t_h har en kommentar af teknisk art vedrørende Facebook og Twitter
<Zilvador> Jeg håbede lidt at snigepige og Momsemor ville være her i aften, da jeg også gerne ville høre fra dem ang. hhv. Twitter/Kulturmøde og en delemappe, som er oprettet på Dropbox
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, gerne
<sbc> buddig: Sad momsemor hos dig?
<lars_t_h> Om Twitter og Facebook: Der findes udmærkede programmer også  apps til mobiler der kan poste et tweet og på samme tid også skrive på en FB væg.
 * Zilvador er stadig lidt bagefter mht. folks rigtige navne :)
<sbc> Zilvador: Jeg vil gerne forsøge at (blive ved med at) opdatere Facebook. Jeg syntes bare ikke jeg gør det specielt godt, og vil gerne have flere/andre til at hjælpe. Hvor har du de retningslinjer? Dem tror jeg at jeg har overset.
<lars_t_h> Det kan det nemmere at få info ud tænker jeg.
<Zilvador> sbc, http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=17924
<buddig> Ja, hun sidder til mødet i Ubuntu Aathus.
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, i grunden god ide, men vi ønsker at skabe lidt forskel mellem de to sider, så folk har en grund til at følge begge to. Desuden har de forskellige målgrupper.
<Zilvador> Derfor var tanken, at der skulle laves forskellige retningslinjer for de to.
<Zilvador> Forslaget til retningslinjer for FB går derfor mere på opdateringer af større art, så det højst bliver et indlæg per dag...og gerne af varierende art
<sbc> buddig: Vil du høre hende om hun ved mere angående Twitter/Kulturmøde og en Dropbox delemappe (eller er I travlt optaget og vil hellere have en mail/Forum-besked efter mødet?)
<Zilvador> Twitter derimod kan bruges til hurtige og små opdateringer, der også kan gå lidt ud over det, der vedrører foreningen selv
<lars_t_h> Det er selvfølgelig en marketingsbeslutning om man vil poste det samme begge steder eller have noget forskelligt, evt tweets der peger på et opslag på en FB væg
<Zilvador> Enig. Derfor ville det være rigtigt godt med lidt aktivitet omkring retningslinjer :)
<Zilvador> Jeg vil stærkt opfordre til, at folk kommer med forslag. Jeg tror måske allerede at Gry (snigepige) er begyndt på det.
<Zilvador> Jeg vil gerne hjælpe sbc med opdateringen af Facebook. Jeg håber meget også, at andre melder ind. Men i første omgang tænker jeg, at det ville være godt at nå til enighed med retningslinjerne
 * lars_t_h kan desværre ikke tilbyde sin arbejdskraft: Er allerede travlt beskæftiget med at vedligeholde @CopSub, og @CopSubBot på Twitter
<sbc> Zilvador: Cool! Jeg finder retningslinjerne meget fornuftige
<ajenbo> !
<sbc> ajenbo: skyd!
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, forståeligt :). Hvis du har erfaringer med det, som vi kan bruge, vil jeg være meget taknemmelig, hvis du vil dele
<ajenbo> Spørgsmålet er også hvormeget "nyheder" vi har at skrive om. Det forskellige under afdelinger har det jo også med at oprette deres enge sider hvilket minsker hvormeget der er at skrive om
<ajenbo> færdig
<christian_arvai> !
<sbc> christian_arvai: skyd
 * christian_arvai springer over med FB og Twitter, da jeg ikke er aktiv på disse platforme, og jeg mener desuden at LoCo har mere glæde af mig som guideskribent :)
<buddig> !
<nicky441> !
<christian_arvai>  /
<sbc> buddig: go
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, Det har jeg. En god ide er at poste fra noget som ligner jer. Det er naturligvis at retweete alt om Ubuntu og der er sikkert også nogle interessante Linux nyheder der kan retweetes.
<buddig> Jannie vil hellere have en mail eller forumbesked efter mødet
<sbc> buddig: ok. Tak. Hils og hyg jer i Aarhus
<buddig> Ja tak, og der er fart på her lige nu.
<sbc> nicky441: go
<nicky441> Jeg vil nødig bare være tavs på området, men dels bruger jeg hverken enten eller, og dels fylder driften allerede en del i det daglige. Men jeg syntes det kunne være godt hvis vi kunne få en tilstedeværelse der. Færdig
<sbc> Flere der ønsker ordet?
 * Zilvador tænker
<Zilvador> !
<sbc> Er konklusionen at jeg og Zilvador i første omgang forsøger at ligge et arbejdet i at få FB siden mere i luften, og så må vi løbende evaluere hvordan det kan blive endnu bedre og/eller om andre skal indover?
<sbc> Zilvador: go!
<lars_t_h> !
<ajenbo> !
<Zilvador> Om ikke andet må folk meget gerne komme med forslag på de indlæg, der er i forum :). Jeg er heller ikke selv meget aktiv, men vi kan nok alle komme på nyheder, der kan lægges derind.
<sbc> lars_t_h: go
<lars_t_h> Jeg må meget gerne kontakes om Twitter erfaringer. Jeg deler gerne mine erfaringer med andre.
<Zilvador> Og hvis folk hører eller selv iværksætter ting, der kan være relevante at fortælle om (guides, offentlige tilstedeværelser, møder mv), må de gerne sige til.
<sbc> ajenbo: værsgo
 * lars_t_h færdig
<Zilvador>  \
<ajenbo> Jeg vil gerne hjælpe med til at reposte nyheder fra nettet, men vi så skal retningslinjerne nok skære lidt ud hvorteknisk det må være. Jeg syndes ikke vi skal blive til endnu en teknisk feed
<ajenbo>  /
<sbc> (jeg var vist lidt for hurtig med taler-listen, undskyld)
<Zilvador> :D
<sbc> er nogen blevet sprunget over?
<nicky441> Kunne man ikke lave tema-uger?
<sbc> eller, er der flere der ønsker at sige noget?
 * Zilvador kan sagtens snakke mere...og har også flere emner, der bør vendes
<Zilvador> nicky441, hvordan tænker du?
<nicky441> Jamen fx at udpege et smart program, og så skrive om én funktion om dagen i det i en uge
<sbc> Zilvador: (og andre) jeg tror bare i skal snakke løs. Jeg tror måske vi kan klare os uden taler-liste i dag? Der virker ikke så voldsomt hvad folk vil sige?
<nicky441> +1
<lars_t_h> +1
<Zilvador> sbc, vi skal bare sørge for, at vi holder os til et emne ad gangen, tror jeg :)
<sbc> Zilvador: ahh, true. Måske vi kan klare det i fællesskab.
<Zilvador> nicky441, god ide.
<Zilvador> Det ville være rigtigt godt, hvis vi kunne lave ide-lister til den slags hændelser.
<nicky441> Nogle af de ældre medlemmer huske måske kassettebånd, så man kunne lave et tema over at spille dem over på computeren med et smart lydprogram
<Zilvador> Hvis folk har særviden om programmer og gerne vil dele...eller måske kan man tage en guide op og gå i detaljer med det
<Zilvador> Men det bør nok ikke være på FB...men mere en side, der opbygges løbende og tweetes om...
<Zilvador> tænker jeg
<lars_t_h> Idé: Før en temauge, planlægger man alt det man vil skrive, i selve temaugen planlægger man den næste temauge, og fyrer så det planlagte indhold af i den temauge. Så kommer det ikke til at ske i sidste øjebilk og den slags.
<nicky441> Zilvador, måske en meget god idé. De sociale medier (SM...) kunne så bruges som teaser til sådan et tema
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, jeg er glad for ideen. Vi skal bare have det konkretiseret lidt :). Hvad gør man i løbet af en tema-uge? Et indlæg om et program hver dag? Live-sessioner? Hangouts?
<Zilvador> nicky441, nemlig...fortælle om det før, under og efter...men ikke overdrive :)
<Zilvador> (bortset fra på Twitter måske. Der overdriver man vist som regel)
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, mandag planlægger man næste mandags indhold der fyreres af den dag. På selve den mandag fyres det indhold af man planlagde den forrige mandag
<ajenbo> Syndes også det virker som en god ide at tweete når der kommer en ny guide på siden
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, apropos tweets så har Twitter noget de kalder Twitter Cards, så man har mulighed for at vise mere information i et tweet end sædvanligt
<lars_t_h> Twitter Cards kræver at den side man linker til har nogle bestemte tags, som genkendes af twitter.
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, så det handler om en dag om ugen? Og hvad og hvordan fyres det af? Bare for at få nogle ideer på bordet :)
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, er du der? :)
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, https://dev.twitter.com/docs/cards om Twitter Cards
<Zilvador> ajenbo, enig. Det vil jeg gerne have med i retningslinjerne
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, idéen er at man forbereder sig ikke lige i sidste øjeblik, det plejer at hæve kvaliteten af det der skrives. Hvordan: det kunne gemmes i simpel tekstfil, hvorfra man råkopierer indholdet på den dag indholdet skal postes
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, spændende. Det noterer jeg lige
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, nogle snakkede en gang om dagen, men så tror jeg bare at mængden af emner hurtigt bliver udtømt
<lars_t_h> så engang om ugen, eller 2 gange om ugen er måske bedre
<christian_arvai> !
<sbc> christian_arvai: værsgo
<christian_arvai> Jeg har stor ros til LoCo - Vi har jo samlet guidende under "Denmark LoCo Team" brugeren, og jeg syntes faktisk at det er gået over al forventning. Vi har fået mange gode guides, og debatten i trådende har været meget aktive, hvilket kan ses på oversigten over de tilhørende supporttråde http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewforum.php?f=46 og der har også været andre tråde i forum, hvor at der er blevet arbejde
<christian_arvai> t på guides.
<christian_arvai> Det er virkeligt en fornøjelse at deltage aktivt i arbejdet, når at der kommer så meget konstruktiv debat, som i mnage tilfælde har ført til ændringer/forbedringer i guidende. Jeg ser frem til mange spændende opgaver fremover i teamet :) 
<christian_arvai>  /
<Zilvador> Godt. Som sagt er Facebook-retningslinjerne i hvert fald lagt op og med lidt held kommer Twitter også snart op
<Zilvador> Der må meget gerne kommenteres på det. Og tilføj meget gerne ideer såsom Twitter Cards også
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, postes på Facebook? Eller IRC?
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, men hvilket medie vil du gøre det på?
<Zilvador> Er det Twitter?
 * Zilvador lægger mærke til, at hans forbindelse er rigtig dårlig, så jeg får beskederne for sent og I modtager nok mine forskudt også
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, første spørgsmål ikke forstået?
<lars_t_h> Ja, Twitter
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, super :). Det lyder som en fed ide. Vil du være med til at udpensle den lidt i forummet eller et andet sted?
<lars_t_h> Jeg bruger kun Twitter som en appetitvækker - hvis jeg selv poster noget poster jeg det på mit eget web sitet (pga. at jeg så har ophavsretten til det), og lægger så et tweet ud, i kunne lægge både et tweet ud og et FB indlæg ud  -  det smarte er at Twitter og FB ikke kan slette dit blogindlæg på dit website. 
<Zilvador> christian_arvai, jeg er selv også rigtig glad for dit arbejde som skribent :). Jeg er for nyligt blevet lykkelig bruger af ddg.gg pga. guiden, der blev lagt derop. 
<christian_arvai> Zilvador, takker. det er også rart at de bliver brugt :)
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, WordPress har plugins til at poste noget på Twitter og man kan og nemt lave det sådan at alt hvad der tweetes vises på ubuntudanmark.dk websitet.
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, ville være rigtigt godt med en lidt dynamisk hjemmeside.
<Zilvador> Hvsi vi får gang i Twitter, kunne vi sætte det op :).
<Zilvador> Jeg tror, at vi opretter en forumtråd, hvor vi kan udveksle ideer til tema-uger.
<ajenbo> +1
<Zilvador> Og så håber jeg, at folk vil deltage lidt i tråden og diskutere videre der :)
<lars_t_h> Den slags kan jeg godt, men da sådan en som ajenbo også kan det er der ikke rigtig grund til at give mig admin rettigheder så jeg kan lave det - desuden har jeg alt andet end problemer med at have noget at lave.
<lars_t_h> ... i fritiden altså.
<ajenbo> Det skal jeg nok installere hvis vi vil have det
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, helt forstået :). Det var heller ikke for at lægge det over på dig. Jeg er glad for ideen alene også.
<lars_t_h> +1
<Zilvador> ajenbo, jeg tænker, at vi måske skal vente med at sætte det op ind til at vi har noget aktivt at vise frem.
<Zilvador> Nå...jeg lister stille videre til næste emne.
<Zilvador> En anden nyhed var, at der blev oprettet en delemappe til Ubuntu-billeder og andet fra møder, som vi meget gerne vil have fat i. Det er foreløbigt blevet delt med wangerin. Måske kan han fortælle, om det er en brugbar løsning :).
<Zilvador> Hvis han er her endnu
<wangerin> Jo jo det er jeg
<Zilvador> :)
<wangerin> Min pointe med den er egentlig blot at de forskellige afdeling skal ha en let måde at "slippe af med" billeder og andet som kan bruges på hjemmeside etc.
<Zilvador> wangerin, Det kan jeg kun være enig i. Jeg kan se, at du endnu ikke har lagt noget op. Kommer det senere?
<wangerin> Om det så er U1 eller dropbox er egentlig ligegyldigt, men jeg har kigget lidt på det, og det ser ud til at U1 er mere fleksibel
<wangerin> Der kommer noget nå vi har noget ;-) Der er endnu ikke noget at dele ud af. Vi har travlt med vore arrangementer. Som så tit kniber det mere med dokumentetionen ;-)
<Zilvador> wangerin, fint fint :). Jeg forstod sidste gang, at I havde noget allerede. Men det lyder godt.
<Zilvador> Jeg ville rigtigt gerne bruge U1 til det, men der har jeg desværre ikke selv så meget plads. Der kan dog måske laves en ny til formålet, hvis det ønskes
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, Fandt det! Et Wordpress plugin til at lave Twitter Cards inde fra WordPress, som ubuntudanmark.dk minus ubuntudanmark.dk/forum bruger
<lars_t_h> http://wordpress.org/plugins/twitter-cards/ <-- Zilvador 
<Zilvador> Jeg vil meget gerne have Jannie (Momsemor) til at bruge det også, da hun nævnte, at hun havde billeder, men det er ikke lykkedes mig at komme i kontakt med hende siden sidst. Jeg må indrømme, at jeg ikke tænkte på at bruge forummet til det, men hvis hun kigger der, vil jeg prøve
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, fedt :). Tak.
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, det gør det meget nemt at bruge også for mindre tekniske brugere
<wangerin> Jeg ved ikke hvordan delte filer afregnes hos U1 - hos dropbox bliver du også afregnet for din 200Mb billeder som jeg deler med dig, og det wer noget l**t efter min mening.
<wangerin> Men det er en let måde at komme igang på.
<lars_t_h> Måske der skulle bruges flere WP plugins? Kunnne gøre ubuntudanmark.dk mere levende.
<Zilvador> wangerin, jeg er ikke sikker på, hvad du mener med afregning. Så vidt jeg ved handler det kun om pladsforbrug
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, forslag er velkomne :). Vi skal bare meget gerne bevare en stilren og professionel forside, tænker jeg.
<wangerin> Ja nemlig. Hvis du bruger 1.9Gb af dine 2Gb plads, og jeg uploade 200Mb billeder har jeg sørget for at du har brugt alle dine 2Gb. Det er ikke særligt hensigtsmæssigt
<ajenbo> U1 betaler du kun for dit eget forbrug
<Zilvador> wangerin, tja...jeg vil så sørge for, at der altid er en god mængde plads. Men andre forslag er meget velkomne
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, så er det bare lige sådan at "stilren og professionel" er åber for en ladeport af forskellige fortolkninger af hvad det mere præcist betyder.
<lars_t_h> *Ã¥bner
<wangerin> Zilvador: Jeg har kig på nogle andre muligheder, men den tager vi bare en anden gang.
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, Godt at du siger det :). Så skal vi nok også have lavet retningslinjer der, for at vi kan blive enige
<Zilvador> wangerin, gerne
<sbc> Vi er ved at runde en times møde. Er der ting vi _skal_ nå at tale om i dag. Jeg smutter nok inden så længe, det kan være andre også gør..? Eller kan vi sætte nogle navne på nogen af de manglende opgaver?
<Zilvador> Jeg har endnu et par ting, jeg gerne vil vende først
<Zilvador> Hvis vi er ved at løbe tør for tid, siger jeg det lige hurtigt og se, hvad der sker
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, det er bedst at vedtaget noget om hvordan det skal foregå før man bliver uenig, så helt enig med retningslinjer.
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, super :). Nemlig
<Zilvador> Jeg forsøgte at lave en skitse til, hvordan en liste med ideer til, hvordan man laver Ubuntu-møder kunne se ud. Jeg skal meget gerne have nogle med egentlige erfaringer og input til at tilføje til dem og gøre den anvendelig. Se den på http://piratepad.net/moedeerfaringer .
<Zilvador> Alle, der har stået for, har ideer til eller ellers kan bidrage med erfaringer til lysten opfordres til at byde ind
<Zilvador> Så vi kan gøre den bedst muligt.
<Zilvador> Det var et ønske fra sidste møde
<Zilvador> En anden ting: Der var forslag om, at brugere kunne lave blogindlæg i forummet eller på Wordpress, som kunne sammenfattes til indlæg på Ubuntu Planet. Vi skal finde ud af, hvordan vi praktisk gør det og om der er interesse derfor.
<Zilvador> En ide kunne være at spørge brugerne direkte på forummet. Måske er der nogle skribenter gemt.
<Zilvador> Siden sidst er der mig bekendt sket to ting, der kunne komme med på bloggen: Et hygge-møde på cafe Retro og det nyopstartede møde i Aarhus
<ajenbo> Man skriver bare til admin så får man adgang til at blogge på ubuntudanmark.dk og så skal vi nok sørge for at koble det på planet
<Zilvador> Men vi skal meget gerne finde ud af, hvordan vi laver blogindlæg, hvis der er interesse for at gøre det
<Zilvador> ajenbo, jeg forslår, at højst nogle få personer står for at sammensætte det endelige indlæg på planet :). Så undgår vi kaos. Men det kommer nok også naturligt, da kun meget få har adgang.
<Zilvador> Men første skridt er nok at finde ud af, hvem der vil hjælpe
<Zilvador> Og så sidste ting:
<Zilvador> Mere praktisk kunne jeg godt ønske mig både at have lidt flere kontaktoplysninger på bestyrelsesmedlemmer hvis muligt. Som sagt havde jeg problemer med at komme i kontakt med Jannie/Momsemor.
<Zilvador> Og endnu et lille forsigtigt forslag: Hvis vi gerne vil videre med de her forslag, kunne en ide være at lave et statusmøde efter en halv måned, så vi får samlet op på, hvor langt vi er.
<Zilvador> Det behøver ikke at være langt og vi kan nøjes med, at interesserede møder op
<Zilvador> Det var vist det fra mig :). Reaktioner og kommentarer modtages gerne.
<ajenbo> +1
<christian_arvai> +1
<lars_t_h> +1
<sbc> +1
<sbc> Skal vi planlægge et opfølgningsmøde om to uger så? Mandag d. 11 november?
<Zilvador> Sig "jaaaa" :)
<sbc> Jaaaa! :)
<Zilvador> Hehe
<christian_arvai> +1
<Zilvador> Folk er vist trætte. Lad os prøve at sætte det i kalenderen og se, hvad der sker
<lars_t_h> fint med mig, men jeg skal heller lave noget
<sbc> cool!
<sbc> Sidste punkt på dagsordenen i dag er så:
<sbc> Eventuelt
<lars_t_h> *heller ikke - er det
<sbc> Så tror jeg mødet er slut. 
<sbc> Tak for i aften.
<sbc> Tak for god ro og orden :)
<Zilvador> Selv tak
 * lars_t_h hopper over på snak kanalen
<ajenbo> Tak for møde
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2014-10-28
<Zilvador> Godaften :)
<lars_t_h> Davs i stuen :)
<Zilvador> Godaften :)
<Blueeyez> Hejsa :-)
<Zilvador> Hvordan har vi det her til aften?
<Blfriis> ja hej til jer
<Momsemor> God aften med jer :-)
<Blueeyez> Hej Momsemor :-)
<Blfriis> Tak lige over ;)
<Zilvador> Godaften Momsemor!
<Zilvador> Er der nogen, der har prøvet Enhjørningen?
<Momsemor> Ja, ikke det store nye
<Blueeyez> Ikke endnu :-)
<Momsemor> Bedre dansk oversættelse er det eneste jeg har fundet ;-)
<Zilvador> Momsemor, er det gået godt med installationerne til møderne?
<Zilvador> Hehe...også et fremskridt
<Momsemor> Har kun installeret på én af mine egne
<Blueeyez> der er ellers mange der henter 14.10 via p2p
<Zilvador> Det tror jeg gerne. Jeg plejer også at dele.
<Zilvador> Men har ikke sat min computer op til det efter geninstallering
<Blueeyez> at en seedbox med ubuntu torrents :-)
<Blueeyez> har
<Zilvador> Fedt! :)
<lars_t_h> Er der nogen der ved hvad er dagsordenen for idag?
<Blueeyez> en del smartere og billigere
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/869/detail/
<lars_t_h> takker
<Zilvador> Det kan være, at vi skal gå i gang
<Zilvador> Velkommen alle sammen
<Blueeyez> tak tak :-)
<Zilvador> Dagsordenen for i aften er:
<Zilvador>     Formalia 
<Zilvador>     Godkendelse af referat fra sidste gang
<Zilvador>     Behandling af indkomne forslag 
<Zilvador>     Foreningens økonomi
<Zilvador>         Lave ny Adsense-konto (nicky er i gang)
<Zilvador>         Gøre det nemmere for medlemmer at donere til foreningen
<Zilvador>    		Lave donationsside eller -knap på hjemmesiden
<Zilvador>         Legater: Nogen ideer eller muligheder?
<Zilvador>         Opfølgning: Christian Arvai spurgte datamatikere på en FB-gruppe efter forslag.
<Zilvador>     Status på lokalforeninger
<Zilvador> 	    Status hos Aarhus/Randers/Favrskov
<Zilvador> 	    Status hos Sønderborg/Aabenraa
<Zilvador>     Eventuelt
<Zilvador> Lad os starte med en lille navnerunde
<Zilvador> Og velkommen joevser :)
<joevser> Tak
<Zilvador> Velkommen Ubuntubruger9 
<Ubuntubruger9> Jeg hadder heine
<Zilvador> Som sagt...først en navnerunde
<Momsemor> Jannie, Hadsten, MB
 * lars_t_h er lath på forum, Lars Tørnes Hansen IRL
<Zilvador> Mit navn er Daniel Ejsing-Duun. Jeg bor i København og er loco-kontakt for Ubuntu Danmark.
<Blfriis> Brian Fra Randers
<Ubuntubruger9> er det mig der er ubntu 9
<Blueeyez> Kenneth, står for Ubuntu Esbjerg gruppen
<joevser> Jeg heder Joe Ville Serber
 * Zilvador sender et high-five i Blueeyezs retning for det gode arbejde! :)
<Momsemor> +1
<Blueeyez> :-)
<Zilvador> Velkommen thelligsoe 
<Zilvador> Nu skal vi have valgt en ordstyrer og en referent.
<Momsemor> Hej TH
<Zilvador> Først ordstyrer. Er der nogen, der ønsker at overtage?
<thelligsoe> Tak og godaften!
<Zilvador> Velkommen CybergeekDK 
<CybergeekDK> Pænt god aften :)
<CybergeekDK> Takker Zilvador 
<Momsemor> Hej
<Zilvador> Og velkommen simmdk 
<Zilvador> Nu strømmer det ind :)
<simmdk> jo tak :D
<Blueeyez> Zilvador tror vi skal vente 5 min med at starte? :-)
<CybergeekDK> :) Tror jeg siger bare pænt god aften til alle * 
<Zilvador> Gerne :). Vi venter lige lidt
<Momsemor> Dejligt med mange brugere :-)
<Zilvador> Meget!
<simmdk> Ja, godaften herfra :D
<CybergeekDK> Blev lige puffet her ind til :)
<Zilvador> Dejligt! Vi er glade for at se dig :)
<lars_t_h> Er de mange nye her ude fra afdelingerne?
<Zilvador> Vi nåede vist også lidt længere ud med reklamerne for mødet denne gang. Godt arbejde!
<simmdk> jeg troede der var noget galt med min forbindelse, men så poof.. så var der en hel masse mennesker :D
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg  er ny
<simmdk> Jeg har været her før :)
<Zilvador> Så et særligt velkommen til dig Ubuntubruger9. Hvor kommer du fra?
<CybergeekDK> Har ikke været til afdelingsmøde yet, men må se om jeg ikke kan komme i Århus Afdeling næstegang :)
<Momsemor> Du er velkommen
<thelligsoe> du er velkommen!
<Momsemor> ;-)
<CybergeekDK> :)
<Zilvador> Jeg er helt sikker på, at de med glæde vil modtage dig :)
<CybergeekDK> Ser jeg frem til :)
<Blueeyez> Hvem står for afdelingerne? (Esbjerg er mig)
<simmdk> Jeg må vist også snart få mødt de gæve Randers-folk, men mødedagen passer lidt skidt for mig
<simmdk> Så måske skal jeg bare rulle til Århus :D
<Momsemor> Aarhus eller Favrskov
<Ubuntubruger9> kommer der en linux gruppe i aalborg ??
<Momsemor> NÃ¥h, er det dig ;-)
<CybergeekDK> :)
<simmdk> momsemor: ja, favrskov var også en mulighed :)
<Blueeyez> Ubuntubruger9 grupperne laves frivilligt :-)
<thelligsoe> Jeg er også med i Århus. Jannie er lidt over det hele her i området.
<Zilvador> Ubuntubruger9, jeg ved, at der er nogle Aalborgensere, der er interesseret i det, men de har ikke lavet noget i længere tid
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger9, I 2004 var jeg med i NJLUG, Aalborg
<Ubuntubruger9> kender i nogle der kunne tænke sig at være med til at starte en 
<Zilvador> NJLUG har lavet en del møder, men de lukkede ned for et par år siden
<simmdk> thelligsoe, det er fedt, så kan det være vi ses en dag :)
<Zilvador> Jeg var også med :)
<CybergeekDK> Hvor mange er fra Århus ?
<Blueeyez> Ubuntubruger9 vil godt tilbyde webhosting til jer hvis det er :-)
<Ubuntubruger9> er i med på at starte noget igen 
<Zilvador> Ubuntubruger9, jeg kunne måske give dig et par navne, som du kan prøve at kontakte. Det kan vi tage efter mødet
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, nå skal vi starte mødet igen?
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, ja, det tror jeg
<Ubuntubruger9> ja vil jeg gerne
<Zilvador> Godt. Vi prøver igen. Lad mødet starte!
<Zilvador> Agendaen for i aften er
<Zilvador>     Formalia 
<Zilvador>     Godkendelse af referat fra sidste gang
<Zilvador>     Behandling af indkomne forslag 
<Zilvador>     Foreningens økonomi
<Zilvador>         Lave ny Adsense-konto (nicky er i gang)
<Zilvador>         Gøre det nemmere for medlemmer at donere til foreningen
<Zilvador>    		Lave donationsside eller -knap på hjemmesiden
<Zilvador>         Legater: Nogen ideer eller muligheder?
<Zilvador>         Opfølgning: Christian Arvai spurgte datamatikere på en FB-gruppe efter forslag.
<Zilvador>     Status på lokalforeninger
<Zilvador> 	    Status hos Aarhus/Randers/Favrskov
<Zilvador> 	    Status hos Sønderborg/Aabenraa
<Zilvador>     Eventuelt
<Zilvador> Først gentager vi lige navnerunden, så vi kan få alle med
<Zilvador> Mit navn er Daniel Ejsing-Duun. Jeg bor i København og er loco-kontakt for Ubuntu Danmark.
 * lars_t_h er lath på forum, Lars Tørnes Hansen IRL
<Momsemor> Jannie, Hadsten, MB
<simmdk> Simon Justesen, Randers 
<Blfriis> Brian Friis fra Randers
 * lars_t_h er også med i bestyrelsen
<CybergeekDK> Michael Madsen, Århus
<Blueeyez> Mit navn er Kenneth Rasmussen. Jeg bor i Esbjerg og er formand eller grundlæggeren af Ubuntu Esbjerg som er helt ny
 * Zilvador puffer lige til Futte henning3 joevser Klumben otv 
<thelligsoe> Torben Helligsø, Århus
<joevser> Joe Faxe Sjælland
<Ubuntubruger9> mit navn er Heine kommer nord for Aalborg
<Zilvador> Dejligt at se nogle nye navne :)
<Zilvador> Nu skal vi have valgt en ordstyrer og en referent.
<Zilvador> Er der nogen, der ønsker at overtage som ordstyrer?
<Zilvador> 3...2....1...
<Zilvador> Godt. Jeg fortsætter :)
<Momsemor> +1
<lars_t_h> +1
<Blfriis> +1
<simmdk> +1
<Blueeyez> +1
<CybergeekDK> +1
<thelligsoe> +1
<Zilvador> Mange tak
<Zilvador> Kan vi lokke nogen af de tilstedeværende til at tage referat?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger9, du må også godt stemme
<Zilvador> Ja, endelig
<Zilvador> Ingen umiddelbare referenter. SÃ¥ tager jeg den.
<Zilvador> Næste punkt er godkendelse af referater
<lars_t_h> +1
<simmdk> +1
<CybergeekDK> +1
<Zilvador> Vi har to referater, der skal godkendes. Først har vi referatet skrevet af Søren fra IRC-mødet i august, som er blevet sendt ud. Er der nogen kommentarer?
<Zilvador> Det kan læses på https://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2014/10/27/referat-af-moede-26-august-2014/
<Zilvador> Kan referatet godkendes?
 * lars_t_h indrømmer ikke at have læst den, så jeg vil ikke stemme for/imod
<Zilvador> I orden :)
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Godt. Ingen indvendinger. Referatet er godkendt.
<Blueeyez> Ser fint ud herfra :-)
<Zilvador> Det næste er referatet fra vores sidste møde. Kan det godkendes?
<joevser> OK
<lars_t_h> +1
<Blueeyez> link?
<Zilvador> (https://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2014/09/30/irc-moede-30-september-2014/)
<CybergeekDK> +1
<Zilvador> Blueeyez, jeg tænker, at der ikke er så meget tid til at læse det under mødet alligevel :)
<Momsemor> +1
<Blfriis> +1
<Zilvador> Godt. Det ser ud til, at referatet er godkendt.
<Ubuntubruger9> jep
<thelligsoe> Det ser fint ud.
<simmdk> +1
<Zilvador> Super
<Zilvador> Næste punkt er behandling af indkomne forslag.
<Blueeyez> ser fint ud (hurtigt kig)
<Blueeyez> Zilvador har et uofficielt forslag
<Zilvador> Blueeyez, hvis det er i orden, kan vi tage det under eventuelt? :)
<Blueeyez> Helt fint ;-)
<henning3> Hejsa
<Zilvador> Der er nemlig indkommet et enkelt officielt forslag
<Zilvador> Velkommen til henning3 
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, som er?
<CybergeekDK> wb henning3 
<Zilvador> Der er modtaget et forslag fra sidste gang. Forslaget, som er stillet af Kjeld Stormskær fra Aarhus, har været til diskussion på mødet før og går på, at møde- og aktivitetskalenderen på ubuntudanmark.dk meget gerne skal have en fremtræden placering på forsiden, så folk lægger mærke til aktiviteterne og deltager.
<simmdk> Go' idé :)
<Zilvador> Jeg tror ikke, at der er den store uenighed om dette forslag, da vi har snakket om det før. Den eneste bemærkning dertil er, at Henning Wangerin har snakket om også at lave en kalender, der sammenfatter kalendere fra de lokale foreninger. Men dette står naturligvis ikke i vejen for at flytte den nuværende kalender til forsiden.
<Momsemor> !
<Blueeyez> Zilvador lyder som en fornuftig ide
<lars_t_h> Glimrende ide, +1
<Zilvador> Ja Momsemor?
<Momsemor> Jeg synes, at det er et godt forslag og jeg vil gerne beholde Google kalenderen (har vist sagt det før) /
<Blueeyez> +1 Momsemor :-)
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, !
<Zilvador> Momsemor, Du mener den opsamlende Google-kalender? Er det i orden, hvis vi rykker den samme kalender til forsiden?
<henning3> !
<Momsemor> Ja, absolut
<Zilvador> Super
<Zilvador> Ja lars_t_h?
<lars_t_h> Den slags ideer får til at tænke. Et link inde i forum, til kalenderen, såvel som næste aktivitet kan også være en god ide.
<simmdk> !
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, Helt enig. Rigtig god ide. Det ville være godt at have en fast metode til at sende den slags ideer ind.
<Zilvador> henning3? (antager af lars_t_h er færdig :) )
<henning3> momsemor - er det ikke noget med at I primært holder til på facebook? Kalenderen derfra kan ad omveje trækkes ud til google, så I kun skal holde styr på jeres events på facebook, så der ikke er falske events på kalenderen på forsiden.
<Momsemor> !
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, det kunne måske sendes ind i en låst tråd (self ikke låst for software, kun låst for brugere)
<Zilvador> Momsemor, du må gerne svare først. Så får simmdk lov derefter :)
<henning3> Jeg har flere gange væltet over events på google som ikke så særlig samsynlige ud, fordi der blot er sat et møde op hver 14 dag eller lignende. /
<Momsemor> Vi synker Google kalenderen med alle vore aktiviteter helt automatisk
<Momsemor> slut
<Zilvador> simmdk?
<simmdk> Facebook-notifikationer, er det en mulighed? Udover grupperne? Synes ikke jeg fik nogen denne gang /
<Blueeyez> !
<Zilvador> Man skal vist være deltager af mødet for at få notifikationer.
<Zilvador> Jeg fik en, da jeg havde tilmeldt mig
<simmdk> Ok :)
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, !
<Zilvador> Svar til lars_t_h: God ide. Det kunne være en måde at samle og offentliggøre ideer på. Det vil jeg starte med. Jeg har ind til videre opfordret et par stykker til, at de sender dem til mig.
<Zilvador> Blueeyez?
<Blueeyez> Er der ikke mailing lister med denne slags information?
<Blueeyez> eller en mailing liste?
<thelligsoe> !
<Zilvador> Blueeyez, vi bruger listen ubuntu-dk til mødeinformationer og generelle oplysninger
<Zilvador> lars_t_h?
<lars_t_h> Kunne man fikse det sådan at der kommer invitationer til mødet på Google+. det smarte er man får det proppet ind i sin Android mobils kaldender, hvis man klikker på ja til invitationen
 * lars_t_h færdig med at skrive
<Blueeyez> Zilvador ja men gælder det os møder ude i afdelingerne?
<Momsemor> !
<Zilvador> Vi plejer at bruge / til at angive, at man er færdig...så kan ordstyreren holde styr på det :)
<Blueeyez> - /
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, jeg vil gerne oprette begivenheden på G+ også, hvis folk mener, at det kan hjælpe
<Zilvador> thelligsoe?
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, nå ja, det er rigtig 
 * lars_t_h /
<Zilvador> :)
<thelligsoe> i stedet for en tråd kunne man sikkert lave en formular til det, og så noget sikring for spam. det afænger af hvad der er lettest og hurigst at lave.
<Zilvador> Enig. Det kunne være en rigtig god fremtidig løsning. Hvis nogen vil stå for den, skal de være velkomne.
<Zilvador> Momsemor?
<Momsemor> Jeg får besked om alle møder på min mobil fra Google /
<Zilvador> Super. Så kan det måske hjælpe.
<Momsemor> + events /
 * CybergeekDK kunne godt tænke sig noget mere analog style ting
<lars_t_h> thelligsoe, det har forum softwaren såvidt jeg ved en teknisk løsning på
<Zilvador> Svar til Blueeyez: Jeg er ikke bekendt med lokale nyhedslister. Men det kunne være en ide. Jeg kunne spørge Momsemor og de andre, om de mener, at det kunne være en fordel?
<thelligsoe> tænkte det nok
<Blueeyez> Zilvador Det er blot fordi alle nok ikke er på fb/g+ men foretrækker mail
<Momsemor> Du kan altid se her:  https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuRanders
<Zilvador> Enig. Godt tænkt. Disse møder bliver sendt ud på mail også.
 * lars_t_h foretækker ikke emails, medmindre der er meget få emails
<Zilvador> Momsemor, kunne det have værdi at lave lokale maillister?
<Blueeyez> Hvad med mailing liste der rammer forskellige områder?
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, !
<thelligsoe> I Århus sender vi faktisk en mail ud før hver møde. Det er kjeld Stormskær der står for det.
<Momsemor> Aarhus har maillister. Vi andre bruger bare den åbne Facebook side
<Zilvador> lars_t_h?
<Blueeyez> og så self synliggøre dem på ubuntudanmark.dk
<simmdk> !
<lars_t_h> Hvad med et RSS feed istedet for en mailingliste. RSS feeds kan læstes i en browser såsom Firefox, eller i Thunderbird (email program)
 * lars_t_h /
<Momsemor> Der er link til siden på Ubuntu DK
<thelligsoe> Ja, det var en god ide at få dem ind på ubuntudanmark også.
<Zilvador> simmdk?
<simmdk> Det ville være en stor fordel, hvis man ensrettede kommunikationsmåden i alle afdelinger.. :)
<Blueeyez> Velkommen t il AJenbo :-)
<AJenbo> Tak :)
<Zilvador> Velkommen Ajenbo :)
<lars_t_h> Momsemor svarede du mig?
<lars_t_h> om RSS feeds
<Momsemor> !
<Zilvador> Momsemor
<simmdk> Hej AJenbo :)
<lars_t_h> Hej AJenbo :)
<Zilvador> !
<simmdk> er færdig / :D
<simmdk> sorry
<Momsemor> Aarhus, Randers og Favrskov + Ubuntu DK events offentligøres på den åbne Facebook side, som der også linkes til på Ubuntu DK
<Momsemor> Slut
<Zilvador> Min tur: simmdk, det lyder godt. Men er du sikker på, at det kunne være en fordel? Afdelingerne kan jo godt tilpasse til deres målgrupper :)
<simmdk> !
<Zilvador> Og det var det hele /
<Zilvador> simmdk?
<simmdk> Jo, det er derfor at al information skal pushes ud af forskellige kanaler inkl mailinglister
<Blueeyez> !
<simmdk> alle de steder det kan lade sig gøre
<Zilvador> Blueeyez
<simmdk> færdig /
<Zilvador> (beklager. Jeg var lidt hurtig :) )
<simmdk> (skriver ikke så hurtig ;))
<simmdk> helt ok :D
<Zilvador> !
<simmdk> Zilvador? :D
<Zilvador> Blueeyez' har teten :)
<Blueeyez> For mig at se, så har rigtigt mange en mail, da det er påkrævet. Jeg kan se en fordel ved RSS feed, da dette kan kombineres. Jeg synes det er godt fb og g+ er på os, men det vigtigste er nok at fortælle at det eksisterer (På ubuntudanmark.dk (meget overskueligt) - /
<Zilvador> Min tur
<Zilvador> Jeg er enig med Blueeyez. Jeg synes selv, at det er i orden at fokusere på de mest populære kanaler, selv om det naturligvis er en fordel at dele informationer på flere kanaler. Og jeg mener ikke, at der er nødvendig at sende 'al information' ud, men mere mødeinformationer og generelle oplysninger :)
<Zilvador>  /
<simmdk> !
<Zilvador> simmdk
 * lars_t_h sikke en masse ideer vi får. :)
<simmdk> Rigtig nok, jeg tænker bare, jo flere kanaler jo større er chancen for, at vi fanger nye folk.
<simmdk> slut /
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, !
<Zilvador> lars_t_h
<lars_t_h> Er det ikke tid til at være næste punkt? /
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, jo, vi er afveget lidt fra den oprindelige diskussion
<Zilvador> Hvis der ikke er flere kommentarer, kan vi vel runde af med at sige, at det i sidste ende er afdelingerne selv, der vælger, hvordan de vil reklamere for deres møder. Vi kan give råd og rettelinjer, men i sidste ende er Aarhus alligevel dem, der klarer sig bedst lige nu, så der er ikke så mange andre at give råd til :).
<simmdk> lol
<Zilvador> Det oprindelige emne angik en kalender på forsiden af vores hjemmeside
<thelligsoe> :-)
<Momsemor> +1
<simmdk> +1
<lars_t_h> +1
<Blfriis> +1
<Blueeyez> +1
<thelligsoe> +1
<CybergeekDK> +1
<AJenbo> +1
<Zilvador> Hmm...det er vist kun AJenbo og mig selv, der er sideadministrator af de tilstedeværende
<Zilvador> AJenbo, er det noget du har tid og lyst til at se på?
<Zilvador> Ellers kan jeg selv forsøge
 * lars_t_h kunne nok finde til at lave en lille patch
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, du skal være meget velkommen :)
<Momsemor> +1
<lars_t_h> *finde tid til ...
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, må jeg skrive det på opgavelisten?
<Zilvador> *dit navn
<AJenbo> Det kan vel klares med et WP plugin?
<Zilvador> AJenbo, Kalenderen findes jo allerede. Den skal bare flyttes
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, der må være sådan et plugin
<simmdk> Hvis det er Wordpress så ganske givet, ja
<Zilvador> Hvis navn må jeg skrive på opgaven?
<Zilvador> Nå. Den følger jeg op på bagefter, kan jeg se :)
<Zilvador> Lad os komme videre
<Zilvador> Næste punkt på agendaen er økonomi.
<Zilvador> Først underpunkt angår oprettelsen af en Adsense-konto til erstatning for den gamle. Nicky har tidligere snakket om, at han var i gang med det og jeg håbede på, at han kunne berette og status til dette møde.
<Zilvador> Desværre er han ikke mødt op. Jeg vil skrive til ham for at høre, hvordan det går.
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, !
<Zilvador> lars_t_h
<Blueeyez> !
<lars_t_h> Er der nogen der fandt ud hvorfor Google lukkede den forrige?
 * lars_t_h /
<Zilvador> !
<Zilvador> Blueeyez
<Blueeyez> Jeg er lidt imod adsense, et forslag er hvis afdeingernes bidrager ed fx en mindre sum pr mdr og at vi har en doner knap ligesom ubuntuesbjerg.dk (ubuntudanmark.dk/doner) - mangler blot en knap
<Zilvador> Færdig? :)
<Blueeyez> - /
<Blueeyez> sry
<Zilvador> Min tur
<Zilvador> Vi ved ikke, hvorfor det skete. Det var grunden til, at Nicky var lidt imod at starte endnu en konto op. Vi blev anklaget for at overtræde nogle regler, men Google ville vist ikke nævne, hvilke regler det drejede sig om.
<Zilvador> Ang. donationsknappen er det vist næste punkt på agendaen, så det kommer vi til.
<Momsemor> !
<Zilvador> Jeg mener dog ikke, at det er helt realistisk med vores nuværende opbygning at opkræve gebyr fra medlemmer, da det drejer sig om frivillige, og da vi ikke som forening kan tilbyde dem så meget.
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, lyder som en automat reaktion fra en bot(=et autonomt program).
<AJenbo> !
<Zilvador> Desværre ville det sikkert endnu med, at det blev arrangørerne, der måtte betale. Det kunne jeg i hvert fald frygte. /
<Zilvador> Momsemor
<Momsemor> Jeg synes ikke det skal "tørres" af på afdelingerne alene. Vi gør trods alt "noget" :-)
<Momsemor> Slut/
<Blueeyez> !
<Zilvador> AJenbo
<simmdk> !
<AJenbo> Jeg har en adsens konto med 590,- eller noget ligende som jeg godt ville ofre på det hvis ikke nicky er ved at være klar med en.
<AJenbo> Jeg kan alligevel ikke få den udbetalt før den rammer 600,- og jeg har ikke noget at reklamere forlængere.
<AJenbo> * reklamere på
<AJenbo> slut/
<Zilvador> Blueeyez
<Blueeyez> nvm /
<Zilvador> simmdk
<simmdk> Giver Adsense reklamerne noget der kan hjælpe foreningen? eller er det bare peanuts? Ved mange kigger på alternativer til Adsense, fordi man får så lidt ud af det
<simmdk> - /
<Zilvador> !
<Zilvador> Min tur
<Zilvador> De giver rigeligt til, at foreningen kan løbe rundt
<AJenbo> !
<Zilvador> Det kan tydeligt mærkes, at vi ikke har den indtægt længere.
<Zilvador> Og til lars_t_h: Jeg er helt enig. Men vi kunne ikke få et svar fra dem. /
<simmdk> Ok :)
<Zilvador> AJenbo
<AJenbo> Nicky fik vist sat en ny konto op på et tidspunkt som også blev lukket, men det var ikke helt tydeligt hvor for. Han vil så prøve igen.
<Zilvador> !
<AJenbo> Adsense gav faktisk et højere afkast end vi bruger i foreningen og vi fik råd til at købe en VPS og et SSL certifikat.
<Momsemor> Hvad betyder: nvm ??
<simmdk> nevermind :)
<AJenbo> Nu hvor vi ikke har en adsens indtægt kommer vi til at dræne kontoen inden for et års tid.
<Momsemor> ;-)
<Blueeyez> nvm = nevermind
<Momsemor> Tak ;-)
<simmdk> AJenbo, lyder ikke godt :(
<AJenbo> Vi har før prøvet med gebyr og donationer uden det har været det helt stor afkast, men det er selfølig fint som en ekstra indtækst kilde.
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, lyder ikke godt "dræne kontoen"
<AJenbo> slut/
<Zilvador> Min tur
<Blueeyez> !
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, !
<Zilvador> Hmm...det skal undersøges. Jeg spørger Nicky om, hvad der er sket. Men jeg er helt enig om, at der skal gøres noget. Sidste gennemgang af regnskaberne så ikke lovende ud.
<Zilvador> og spørgsmål til simmdk, kender du selv til alternativer til Adsense? /
<Zilvador> Blueeyez
<Blueeyez> Adsense er jo reklamer, hvis alle afdelingernes sider er på det og ubuntudanmark.dk og vi så har donationes knapper alle samnen, mon det er nok så? /
<Zilvador> lars_t_h
<simmdk> Altså der er forskellige reklamenetværk, men Adsense er klart nemmest at have med at gøre
<lars_t_h> Er der et alternativ til AdSense (eller lignende)? Støtte fra noget Open Source fond eller lignende?
<simmdk> ... som forening
<Zilvador> !
<AJenbo> !
<simmdk> - /
<simmdk> Tror ikke lige jeg kan komme på nogen lige nu :)
<Zilvador> Antager at lars_t_h er færdig :)
<simmdk> Men jeg kan undersøge alternativer
<Zilvador> Min tur
<Zilvador> Vi har tidligere snakket om muligheden for at søge et legat, men inden har påtaget sig opgaven endnu. Det kunne være en opgave, hvis nogen vil kigge nærmere på det? /
<Zilvador> AJenbo
 * lars_t_h markerer færdig, hvis der er nogen der kan svare
<CybergeekDK> +1
<AJenbo> Der er hvertfald en forening hvor vi kunne søge om midler, men det ville være bedre at have en fast indtækt og være selv forsyndende.
<Momsemor> +1
 * lars_t_h Ok nå sådan. Det skal altså undersøges nærmere. 
 * lars_t_h  /
<AJenbo> Vi er meget åbne for at bruge andre reklame netværk, og har også under søgt andre alternativer (eks. sponsor) men er ikke lykkdes at komme frem med noget.
<simmdk> !
<Blueeyez> !
<AJenbo> Hvis nogen opretter en konto et sted hvo sætter jeg den gerne op på siden, men ellers tår jeg det bliver adsens igen, de har efterhånden opkøbt alt andet der er værd at kigge på.
<AJenbo> Det skal selfølige også være reklamer der er til at holde ud, ikke noget der ikke kan ses på en arbejdsplads eller er alt for forstyrende.
<AJenbo> slut/
<Zilvador> simmdk
<simmdk> hvem skal man skrive til, hvis man finder noget der kunne have interesse?
<simmdk> - /
<Zilvador> Du skal være velkommen til at skrive til mig :)
<Zilvador> Blueeyez
<simmdk> Zilvador, cool :) det vil jeg gøre
<Blueeyez> En start er vel donations knapper? (Jeg er imod reklamer og synes os det er et forkert signal at sende)
<AJenbo> Ellers så skriv det på forummet så kan admins også lige kigge på den tekniske side af det.
<Blueeyez> - &
<lars_t_h> simmdk, du kunne også skrive et indlæg i forum
<Blueeyez> - /
 * simmdk vil gerne donere
<simmdk> lars_t_h, ja god idé :)
<simmdk> !
<Blueeyez> simmdk se ubuntudanmark.dk/doner
<Blueeyez> mangler blot en knap
<Zilvador> simmdk
<AJenbo> https://ubuntudanmark.dk/doner/
<simmdk> problemet med donationer er, at de kommer sådan sivende lidt forskelligt, men muligheden skal da absolut være der. 
<Blueeyez> !
<AJenbo> !
<simmdk> Reklameindtægter er mere faste
<lars_t_h> Bliver doner med en PayPal knap?
<simmdk> - /
<Zilvador> Blueeyez
<simmdk> Paypal ville være dejligt nemt
<Blueeyez> Jeg donerer gerne så snart i får en knap, paypal koster det at hæve fra, pt er  med bank konto
<Blueeyez> - /
<Zilvador> AJenbo
<Zilvador> !
<AJenbo> PayPal er ikke gratis og nogen skal sætte det op. Jeg kender ikke lige alternativer, måske kunne man kigge på noget mobilepay, men igen hvis nogen gider sætte det op skal jeg gerne indsætte "knappen" på siden.
<lars_t_h> Blueeyez, PayPal ved godt hvad de skal have i gebyrer, men det er vigtigt at gøre det nemt at donere.
<Blueeyez> !
<AJenbo> Så kom med nogle konkrete eksempler så kan det være der sker noget. /
<Zilvador> Min tur
<joevser> Tak for i aften og godnat
<Blueeyez> tak i lige måde joevser :-)
<Zilvador> Jeg er enig i, at Paypal ikke er den bedste løsning i vores tilfælde. Jeg lægger gerne MobilePay-konto til, hvis folk viser mig den tillid.
<Momsemor> Sov godt
<Zilvador> Selv tak og god aften, joevser :)
<Zilvador> Som sagt har vi allerede siden https://ubuntudanmark.dk/doner/, som vi kan henvise til. AJenbo, kan vi få dig til at lave en knap til at henvise til den side? /
<Zilvador> Blueeyez
<simmdk> tak ilm joevser :)
<lars_t_h> Om payPal og tage imod betalinger: https://www.paypal.com/dk/webapps/mpp/accept-payments-online Ajenbo
<Blueeyez> donations knappen skal have en knap ligesom på ubuntuesbjerg.dk - Det jeg har bare ikke rettigheder til den del
<Blueeyez> - /
<Zilvador> Ajenbo, vil du have lov til at svare? :)
<AJenbo> Zilvador: jeg skal vide hvor den skal placeres.
<Blueeyez> AJenbo i højreside af menuen
<Zilvador> Mit forslag er på forsiden i højre søjle...evt. over 'Nyheder'
<Momsemor> !
<Zilvador> Momsemor
<AJenbo> Blueeyez: panlet på forsiden?
<Blueeyez> AJenbo på alle sider på ubuntudanmark.dk
<Blueeyez> og ja
<Momsemor> Hov, hov, skal vi ikke lige stoppe lidt og sætte det på som et punkt til næste møde, så folk kan kommentere
<Zilvador> !
<Momsemor> Slut /
<AJenbo> Det er ikke alle sider hvor der ville være plads/mulighed, men måske kunne vi sætte den istedet for reklamer ind til det kommer på plads, så vil den også være på forummet.
<AJenbo> Beklager jeg ikke lige holder tale rækken :(
<Zilvador> Helt i orden :). Jeg spurgte jo dig.
<Zilvador> Min tur
<Zilvador> Jeg mener ikke selv, at det skal være på alle sider. En diskret knap øverst på forsiden på være anmasende nok efter min mening :)
<simmdk> !
<Zilvador> Men hvis vi kan sætte den ind på reklamepladsen på forummet, ville det da være rigtigt godt. Det tror jeg ikke, at nogen ville være imod.
<Blueeyez> !
<lars_t_h> !
<AJenbo> !
<Zilvador> Men lad os gøre som Momsemor foreslår og tage det op til afstemning på næste møde med nogle konkrete forslag. /
<Zilvador> simmdk
<simmdk> Der er dejligt meget plads sammen med søgefeltet :) En fordel med knappen på alle sider, fordi folk kan komme ind på siden via undersider
<simmdk> - /
<Zilvador> Blueeyez
<Blueeyez> Hvis du ser på ubuntuesbjerg.dk så er den oppe i menuen, den er diskret og vises på alle sider
<Blueeyez> - /
<Zilvador> lars_t_h
<lars_t_h> Wow! 10 punkter endnu, hvis jeg talte rigtig. Måske vi skulle gå til næste punkt, hvis nattesøvnen ikke skal gå til mødet ... /
<simmdk> damn... ja :D
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, højst fem punkter :). Og der er vist ikke flere til diskussion
<Zilvador> AJenbo
<lars_t_h> Dejligt, Zilvador 
<AJenbo> Zilvador: kan jeg liste forslag til afstemning på næste møde?
<Zilvador> Jeg tillader mig at svare: AJenbo, ja meget gerne.
<AJenbo> 1: Doner knap (link til donations siden) øverst i panelet på forsiden og atikler.
<AJenbo> 2: Doner knap (link til donations siden) på den tomme reklame plads på forummet
<lars_t_h> !
<AJenbo> 3: Nogen med adgang til foreningens konto opsætter en paypal og link/knap blive tilføjet til donations siden
<AJenbo> 4: Zilvador MobilePay konto bliver tilføjet til donations siden
<AJenbo> slut/
<Zilvador> Det ser godt ud. Jeg sætter punkterne på indkaldelsen til næste møde og så tager vi en beslutning. Evt. kunne man indkalde til et ekstraordinært møde.
<Zilvador> lars_t_h
<lars_t_h> Lave tekst under doner knap hvor man pænt beder om en donation, hvis man fik løst et problem
<Blueeyez> !
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, færdig? :)
<Blfriis> er nød til at slutte.. Fortsat god aften til jer alle /
<lars_t_h> Kan teknisk løses ved at den udløses når klikker på flueben knappen (løst)
<Zilvador> Tak og i lige måde, Blfriis 
<Blueeyez> tak i lige måde Blfriis :-)
 * lars_t_h /
<Momsemor> Ilm :-)
<simmdk> Blfriis, i lige måde :)
<Zilvador> Blueeyez
<lars_t_h> ilm Blfriis 
<AJenbo> ses Blueeyez 
<Blueeyez> I panelet er der en hjælp (outdated) ville det ikke være smartere at ffjerne den over i forum og så sætter en doner knap der op? /
<AJenbo> ses Blfriss
 * AJenbo ver ikke til Blueeyez 
<Zilvador> Jeg foreslår, at lars_t_h's forslag og Blueeyez's forslag bliver tilføjet til den afstemning, som AJenbo foreslår
<Zilvador> Så tager vi den til næste møde.
<Zilvador> Og stemmer ja eller nej til hvert forslag
<Blueeyez> ,-)
<Zilvador> Nogen uenige? Flere kommentarer?
<Blueeyez> ;-)
 * AJenbo p.s. det er ikke praktisk at have donations knappen ved siden af søge feltet da det så skulle gæres til en del af skabelonen i selve koden.
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, +1
<Momsemor> !
<Zilvador> Momsemor
 * simmdk synes man sku' smide donationsknappen ind i alle forumindlæg :)
<Momsemor> Lav et opslag i Forum og "hør Folket"
<Blueeyez> +1
<lars_t_h> God ide Momsemor 
<Zilvador> God ide! Det vil jeg gøre.
<Momsemor> slut / kan ikke huske det //
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Super. Lad os afslutte det punkt. Jeg tager simmdk's sidste ide med i afstemningen også og sender det ud
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Næste punkt
<Zilvador> Det var en opfølgning. Christian Arvai spurgte datamatikere på en FB-gruppe efter forslag til indtægtskilder sidste gang.
<simmdk> haha, det var egentlig bare en henslængt idé.. Tror det er lige at gi' den for meget gas
<Zilvador> Desværre er han ikke mødt, så det må vente.
<Zilvador> simmdk, godt. SÃ¥ streger jeg den :)
<simmdk> Godt :D
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, punktet kan udsættes til næste møde 
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, enig.
<Zilvador> Ov...jeg glemte en ting.
<Zilvador> Et sidste spørgsmål inden vi går videre...og helst uden diskussion i denne omgang :)
<simmdk> jeg er datamatiker.. Men er det ikke salgsfolk man skal ha' fat i?
<Zilvador> Er der nogen, der til næste gang vil se på legater og andre reklamenetværk, vi kunne bruge?
<simmdk> Jeps :)
<Zilvador> simmdk, vil du se på det? :)
<simmdk> ja det vil jeg gerne :)
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Super godt. Mange tak!
<lars_t_h> +1
<AJenbo> Var det DKUUG man kunne søge hos?
<AJenbo> Næ sorry det er vist KLID jeg tænke på.
<lars_t_h> Ajenbo jeg tror at det er DKUUG der har en del millioner.
<AJenbo> Ok, måske er det dem så :)
<simmdk> skriver dem på listen, så tjekker jeg op på det
<Zilvador> Det kan simmdk lige skrive ned og undersøge :).
<Zilvador> Jeg er sikker på, at han gerne modtager forslag
<Zilvador> Næste punkt
<simmdk> got ya :D
<AJenbo> (t)
<AJenbo> (y)
<Zilvador> Status på lokalforeningerne. Lad os starte med Aarhus, Randers og Favrskov.
<Momsemor> TH?
<thelligsoe> Jeg tager århus :-)
<lars_t_h> thelligsoe, jeg tror du har ordet. :)
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Momsemor> I Randers kommer der stadig nye og sidste torsdag holdt vi release party med kaffe og hjemmebag, hvor vi var en 10-12 stykker. Har lagt billeder i vores Dropbox
<Momsemor> SÃ¥ er det dig TH
<thelligsoe> Stille og roligt, vi er vex at komme i gang igen efter ferien. der plejer også at gerne at være en ny hver gang. meget af tiden går med installation og nogle problemer, som vi ikke får løst, men det er mit indtryk at deltagere er glade for at komme her.
<lars_t_h> Momsemor, det lyder godt. Gad vide om skulle indføre et galleri til den slags.
<Zilvador> Momsemor, og billederne er modtaget. Det ser hyggeligt ud :)
<Momsemor> Kagerne smagte også godt, ikke også TH?
<thelligsoe> bestemt :-)
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, jeg ser gerne på at lave et galleri. Jeg skal lige høre fra fotograferne, om de er med på, at billederne bliver offentliggjort :)
<Momsemor> Galleri +1
<Momsemor> -/
<Zilvador> Hehe...super
<thelligsoe> +1
<Zilvador> Det lyder herligt. Godt arbejde! :)
<Zilvador> Næste punkt var Sønderborg og Aabenraa.
<Zilvador> Men Wangerin er her ikke, så punktet udgår
<Zilvador> Dermed kommer vi til eventuelt
<Zilvador> Og der vil jeg lægge ud med at spørge til Esbjerg :)
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, der findes også et galleriplugin til WordPress. Jeg kan give dig navnet på det så snart jeg har logget ind på mit websites admin side.
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, super. Sig gerne til
<Zilvador> Blueeyez, hvordan går det i Esbjerg?
<Blueeyez> Esbjerg står meget stille, jeg arbejder på hjemmesiden og har forsøgt at lave et samarbejde med en gruppe, men de ville kun have Windows. Dog har Kjeld haft fat i nogen i Esbjerg som jeg afventer at høre fra.
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, "NextGEN Gallery by Photocrati"
<lars_t_h> nemt at sætte op
<Zilvador> Blueeyez, Kjeld Stormskær?
<Blueeyez> Jep
<Blueeyez> noget med en lærer på et erhvers skole noget
<Zilvador> Super. Vi håber på det bedste.
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, er noteret. Tak :)
<Blueeyez> men pt arbejder jeg mest på siden og tænker det går som det skal
<Zilvador> Du skal i hvert fald have stor ros for dit foreløbige arbejde. Sig til, hvis vi kan hjælpe dig
<Blueeyez> Har os et tilbud til andre afdelinger :-)
<Momsemor> Også herfra
<Zilvador> Tilbud? :)
<Blueeyez> Jeg har en webhosting i 3 år ca hvor jeg kan tilbyde lager plads og i kan bruge wondercms og dermed har fuld styring.. 
<Blueeyez> og så er det nemt
<AJenbo> Blueeyez: Ja det er fint arbejde du får lavet.
<Blueeyez> Tak AJenbo :-)
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ du tilbyder plads til en hjemmeside og arkiv til billeder mm?
<Blueeyez> Jep
<Zilvador> Kan den tage flere domæner?
<Zilvador> Eller skal det være på dit domæne?
<Blueeyez> alle dem jeg vil have
<Zilvador> Super :)
<lars_t_h> Blueeyez, det er op ad bakke at starte en afdeling op. godt gået indtil videre
<Blueeyez> er ved servage.dk
<AJenbo> Blueeyez: prøv i øvrigt at slå internettet fra og så tryk på Læs i mit program :)
<Blueeyez> AJenbo venter lige til senere med det? :-)
<Blueeyez> Tak lars_t_h, jeg synes nu ikke det er svært, men det tager tid. og pt lader  jeg tingene falde på plads så jeg ikke står med 20 mennesker og ikke har kontrol over dem
<AJenbo> Blueeyez: Ja for eller ryger du jo af nettet :D, det var men til senere når du ikke lige har andet at lave :)
<Zilvador> God ide :).
<Blueeyez> ;-)
<Zilvador> Og tak for tilbuddet. Hvis nogen mangler hjemmesideplads, er der her en mulighed :).
<Zilvador> Næste punkt i eventuelt
<Zilvador> Som vi snakkede om på sidste møde, er Ubuntu-bøgerne blevet sendt til Aarhus og Sønderborg
<Blueeyez> og der burde ikke  være problemer, blot al materiale der er på server er på hjemmesiderne
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, jeg har en server (VPS) der ikke laver så meget lige nu, og jeg kunne nok hoste nogle billeder via Varnish.
<Zilvador> Momsemor, jeg håber, at I har modtaget noget :)
<Momsemor> Ja, tak.... 
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, fedt. Jeg tager lige kontakt, når jeg kommer videre med galleriet
<lars_t_h> Blueeyez, det lyder som en god måde at styre det på.
<Zilvador> Momsemor, godt at høre.
<Zilvador> Næste punkt
<Blueeyez> lars_t_h er nød til, har hørt at servage har ry for at slette data har dog ikke selv oplevet noget og har været ved dem i 1 år lidt over
<Zilvador> Blueeyez, du sagde, at du havde et forslag? For omkring halvanden time siden :). Er det nævnt?
<Blueeyez> Jae Zilvador :-)
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, DNS navn for VPSen er: cindy.larsth.dk (ingen webserver på maskinen endnu)
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, super. Tak.
 * lars_t_h giver altid computer - de kan være besværlige - nogen gange
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Ellers er Ubuntu 14.10 jo udgivet siden sidst. Det synes jeg lige skulle nævnes på mødet, selv om jeg ikke tror, at nogen er i tvivl :)
<Zilvador> Det kan sikkert mærkes til lokalmøderne rundtomkring
<AJenbo> har opgraderet min hoved maskine :)
<AJenbo> laptop bliver ominstalleret denne gang da den køre 32bit :(
<simmdk> ditto her :)
<lars_t_h> 14.10 skulle giv mere stabilitet end 14.04
<AJenbo> Og så overvejer jeg at lade min arbejdsmaskine blive på LTS :o, så den svare til serveren.
<Zilvador> Super :)
<AJenbo> 14.10 giver også (igen) bedre ydelse på AMD grafikkort.
<AJenbo> hvilket der er i min laptop ;)
<Momsemor> 14.10 har bedre Dansk oversættelse
<AJenbo> nice
<AJenbo> den faldt lidt her for et år siden.
<Zilvador> Det lyder ellers godt :). Jeg følger snart efter
<Zilvador> Jeg vil også nævne, at der er Virtual Ubuntu Developer Summit den 12. til den 14. november. Man kan se mere på http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/ for dem, der vil deltage.
<Zilvador> Det er gratis
<Blueeyez> men i kbh?
<simmdk> det ser jeg frem til :)
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, fedest. så har jeg en undskyldning for komplet reinstallation mit nVidea kort så varmt at den lukker ned hvis jeg spiller video i længere tid end 40 minutter
<Zilvador> Blueeyez, det er virtuelt :)
<Blueeyez> ;-)
<Zilvador> PÃ¥ internettet
<lars_t_h> så jeg har åbnet den ene side af computeren - GPU mangler strømregulering
<AJenbo> Jeg tror jeg hopper i seng, der venter mig endnu en lang dag i morgen.
<Zilvador> Godt. Et sidste lille punkt, jeg ville nævne
<Zilvador> Er mere et praktisk problem
<Zilvador> AJenbo, lige et sekund
<Blueeyez> nat nat AJenbo :-)
<simmdk> godnat AJenbo :)
<Zilvador> Det drejer sig om et problem på hjemmesiden, som jeg har modtaget en kommentar på
<Zilvador> Hvis man går ind på siden og trykker på 'Afdelinger' uden at være logget ind, får man en fejl
<AJenbo> Zilvador: så bliver jeg nød til a smutte :D
<simmdk> lol
<Zilvador> Der står, at man er permanent udelukket fra siden og at ens IP bliver logget
<Zilvador> Haha...narj! :D
<Zilvador> Det er en spøjs fejl...og jeg fik en lidt fortørnet besked om den fra en bruger den anden dag.
<Blueeyez> Zilvador det altså ikke April endnu? :P
<Momsemor> Det har været galt før
<Zilvador> AJenbo, vil du se på det ved lejlighed?
<Zilvador> Momsemor, ja?
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ det er ikke en ny fejl?
<lars_t_h> Zilvador jeg kunne lavde det sådan at cindy.larsth.dk er ubuntudkgalleri.larsth.dk - der skal så laves en CNAME DNS record for f.eks. galleri.ubuntudanmark.dk til ubuntudkgalleri.larsth.dk
<AJenbo> Det er et generelt problem på siden, vi får i ny og næ en mail for menesker der ikke kan forstå at de ikke må se download siden
<AJenbo> Det skyldes efter alt at dømme et spam filter, og man er ikke permanent bannet
<Momsemor> For et halv års tid siden, tror jeg.... så gik det over. Ved ikke hvorfor
<AJenbo> nicky har deaktiveret de filtere han kunne finde men der er stadig noget der blokere
<Zilvador> Vi må lige se på problemet. Jeg prøver lige at tage fat i Nicky så
<AJenbo> Det er meget sjældent dem der oplever det gider svare når vi spørg om hjælp til at teste det eller blot hvilken ip de har og uden dem er det lidt svært at finde problemet.
<Momsemor> Zilvador: jeg skal nok forklare ham, hvad problemet var :-)
<Zilvador> AJenbo, jeg fik også selv problemet tidligere. Jeg kan godt være 'kanin'
<simmdk> Der er en tendens i WP-foraerne til at de bare svarer med standardsvar.. 
<AJenbo> Det kunne sagtens være et filter i phpBB der går ind og blokere selv om man er på WP og den kun burde tjekke ved phpBB, men der er generelt problemer med koblingen mellem de 2 systemer som vi dårligt har resourcer til at løse.
<Zilvador> Momsemor, mange tak :)
<simmdk> det lyder som et sessionproblem...
<Blueeyez> AJenbo phpbb har lige udgivet ny version
<AJenbo> Blokeringen løftest sansylig efter en periode når der ikke er modtaget spam fra den IP man er på.
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, det lyder som en god ide. Jeg vil dog helst have, at vi beholder adressen på ubuntudanmark.dk. Det kan vi godt løse.
<AJenbo> (det er ikke en liste som vi styr men et støre netværk)
<Zilvador> AJenbo, som sagt blev jeg også 'blokeret', men kan sagtens logge ind med samme IP og gøre alt som normalt :)
<AJenbo> Zilvador: så Nicky er ganske bekendt med problemet
<Blueeyez> AJenbo phpbb har lige udgivet ny version
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, ja ok, men i skal jo pege på billeder på cindy.larsth.dk
<AJenbo> Blueeyez: noooooo så ryger der endnu en weekend med at vedligeholde patches
<Blueeyez> AJenbo den er stor så mon ikke det er mange fejlrettelser
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, jep. Vi kan lige snakke om det senere for at finde en løsning :). Det begynder at blive sent nu
<Zilvador> AJenbo, haha...vi værdsætter dit arbejde! husk det!
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, det må man sige
<Zilvador> Godt. Jeg tror, at vi hæver mødet. Derefter tager vi en tråd med Anders og Nicky for at løse problemet med siden.
<Zilvador> Er der andre, der har noget til eventuelt?
<Zilvador> (Lige for god ordens skyld)
<AJenbo> Zilvador: og det ville være godt hvis du kunne hjælpe nicky med at finde problemet, jeg ville også gerne leje med men ved ikke lige om tiden slår til.
<Zilvador> 3....2.....1....
<lars_t_h> Tak for godt møde Zilvador  - du får lige min email adresse i en IRC PB
<Zilvador> AJenbo, helt i orden. Vi ser, hvad vi kan gøre :)
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, selv mange tak. Vi skrives ved :)
<Zilvador> Tak for i aften, alle sammen!
<AJenbo> Zilvador: nævn at han bør tjekke mid kode der tjekker stopforumspam.com
<simmdk> Tak for hyggeligt møde :D
<thelligsoe> Tak for i aften!
<Momsemor> Sev tak og i lige måde :-)
<Zilvador> AJenbo, Det noterer jeg. Tak :)
<Zilvador> Referatet bliver lidt forsinket denne gang, vil jeg tro. Nok en uges tid
<AJenbo> Ok, så længe den kommer før næste møde går de tjo nok ;)
<AJenbo> Zilvador: der er et dødt billede på https://ubuntudanmark.dk/kobenhavn/
<Zilvador> Det gør den :)
<AJenbo> Gnat og tak for møde
<simmdk> siger også godnat :D tak for godt møde
<simmdk> Zilvador, jeg går ud fra du får mine mails hvis jeg skriver til ubuntudanmarks hovedadresse?
<Zilvador> simmdk, jeg må hellere spørge om, hvilken adresse du mener :)
<Zilvador> kontakt?
<Zilvador> Jeg får dem ikke direkte faktisk. Der er lidt rod med listen. Det er bedst at sende til min egen adresse :)
<simmdk> okay :)
<simmdk> men ja det var den :D
<Zilvador> Hmm...jeg glemte at nævne Open Source Days....
<Zilvador> æv æv
<Zilvador> Nå...men det er jo alligevel i København
<simmdk> ja, der er et stykke vej... 
 * simmdk undrer sig over, hvorfor legathåndbogen ikke ligger online...
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2015-10-27
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: IRC-møde tirsdag d. 28. oktober 2015 kl. 20.00| http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<sbc> Momsemor, Godaften
<Momsemor> God aften :-9
<blfriis> ja god aften
<Momsemor> hawdy Bifriis
<blfriis> howdy Momsemor 
<Zilvador> Godaften
<Momsemor> blfriis, skulle, der stå ;-)
<Zilvador> Hehe...bifriis er ellers et meget godt navn
<blfriis> ja ja jeg læser hvad du mener ;)
<Momsemor> ja, ikke ;-)
<Momsemor> Super, du er jo ikke så pjattet...
<blfriis> nej nej det er ikke første gang, jeg bliver kaldt det
<Momsemor> fri is er altid godt...
<Zilvador> Er sbc vågen?
<blfriis> ;)
<sbc> Zilvador, Lidt :)
<Zilvador> :)
<sbc> Zilvador, Er der en dagsorden?
<sbc> <-- er vågen, men uforberedt
<Zilvador> sbc, jeg er jo ikke mødeleder mere, så det ved jeg ikke :)
<sbc> har vi en mødeleder?
<sbc> eller kører vi bare uden dagsorden?
<Zilvador> Vi må vel køre uden så.
<sbc> Er der nogen der har noget de gerne vil snakke om?
<Zilvador> Jeg kunne måske godt tænke mig at høre, om der er nogen, der har tanker om initiativer i foreningen
<Zilvador> Eller om vi er helt inaktive lige nu på nationalt plan
<sbc> Zilvador, Der sker vist fede ting i århus(?), men vel kun lokalt der?
<Momsemor> og hvordan går det med LOCO kontakten?
<Zilvador> Randers/Aarhus og Sønderborg/Aabenraa holder fanen højt :)
<Zilvador> For mig personligt går det glimrende, tak :)
<Momsemor> Var der ikke noget med, at det skulle fornyes?
<wangerin> davs
<Momsemor> G'dag
<Zilvador> Der er ikke så meget nyt på Loco-fronten ud over de regelmæssige arrangementer, som der tages intiativ på til verdensplan
<blfriis> jeg er desværre nød til at springe fra, skal lige køre datteren
<Zilvador> Godaften Henning!
<blfriis> hej til jer alle
<Momsemor> Kør forsigtigt...
<blfriis> jep
<Zilvador> Helt fint. God aften blfriis
<wangerin> Vi vi er også i live hernede i forenden, men nu igen husvilde :-(
<Zilvador> Igen? Var det ikke i februar, at I fandt et nyt sted?
<Zilvador> Hvad er der sket?
<Momsemor> Henning, hvad gør I så??
<wangerin> Biblioteker (eller rettere kommunen ) har inddraget vores mødelokale til andet brug med 3 ugers varsel :-(
<Momsemor> Det er sgu da frækt...
<Zilvador> Æv :(
<wangerin> Vi er ved at finde en løsning. Om 14 dage er vi i et andet lokale på biblioteket, men har dermed potentielt et netværksproblem. Men det finder vi også en løsning på.
<Momsemor> Krydser fingre :-)
<Zilvador> Det håber vi :)
<Zilvador> Er I stadig i både Aabenraa og Sønderborg?
<Zilvador> I snakkede også om en tredje by på et tidspunkt
<wangerin> Nja. Vi er i Felsted som ligger på den gamle landevej mod Sønderborg.
<wangerin> Og hvad fremtid bliver kommer an på hvad vi finder ud af på torsdag hvor vi skal ud og kigge på lokale.
<Zilvador> Held og lykke med det!
<Zilvador> Hvordan går det for jer, Jannie?
<Momsemor> Det går godt. Kan godt mærke på antallet, at "sommeren" er ovre, der kommer flere til møderne både i Randers og Hinnerup, så alt ok
<Zilvador> Dejligt
<Zilvador> Har I lavet noget i forbindelse med Wily-udgivelsen?
<Momsemor> Vi har release party med kaffe og kage i torsdags, uhm....
<Zilvador> Hehe...lækkert
<Momsemor> Ja, Brians kone bager dejlig kage :-)
<Zilvador> :D
<Zilvador> Nå, men vi behøver vel ikke at blive hængende
<Zilvador> Jeg savner at høre fra administratorerne, men jeg håber, at alt går som det skal på forummet også
<Momsemor> Næste møde 24 november, ikke?  Håber det bliver et "rigtigt" møde der....
<Momsemor> Hvordan får vi flere til, at møde frem?
<Zilvador> Hvis formanden eller en anden laver en agenda, gør det vel :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: IRC-møde tirsdag d. 24. november 2015 kl. 20.00| http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Zilvador> Hvis man reklamerer for mødet på Google+, hjælper det rigtigt meget
<sbc> Formanden er lidt presset for tid i øjeblikket :(
<sbc> Hvis nogen har lyst til at smide reklame op på Facebook / Google+ etc. så gør det endelig.
<Momsemor> Jeg havde skrevet det på min Google...
<sbc> Hvis nogen har brug for administrator-rettigheder, så giv lyd, så kan vi forsøge at fixe det.
<Momsemor> + Facebook
<Zilvador> Man skal invitere Ubuntu Danmark :)
<Zilvador> Så får alle beskeden
<Momsemor> Hacde skrevet det på Ubuntu Danmark forsiden
<Zilvador> Men det hjælper ikke særligt meget at invitere folk, hvis der ikke er en agenda og en mødeleder...efter min mening
<Zilvador> Momsemor, det har jeg set :). Men folk glemmer det desværre, hvis de ikke bliver påmindet af telefonen eller andre
<Momsemor> Jeg får da en påmindelse både fra Facebook og Google, men det er måske fordi jeg har meldt mig til? Ved ikke ret meget om disse medier
<Zilvador> sbc, har vi ikke forsøgt at give mig de rettigheder i over et år nu uden held? :)
<Zilvador> Momsemor, jeg vil tro, at det er fordi du har den i din egen kalender så. Kan det ikke passe?
<Momsemor> jo, det er korrekt...
<Zilvador> Hvis man inviterer Ubuntu Danmark, får omkring 80 personer indbydelsen direkte og skal svare ja eller nej :)
<Momsemor> Det troede jeg, at jeg gjorde, når jeg skrev på Facebook Ubuntu Danmark siden, som administrator?
<simmdk> Hej med jer :) Nu kunne jeg endelig være med om tirsdagen, så kommer jeg for sent.. skam mig :D
<Momsemor> du nåede det lige ;-)
<Zilvador> Hehe...hej simmdk 
<Zilvador> Velkommen alligevel :)
<simmdk> Jo tak :D
<Zilvador> Momsemor, på Facebook er det også kun dem, man inviterer, der får en notifikation
<sbc> Zilvador, Du er "editor" på facebook.
<Momsemor> Aha.... ja jeg lærer noget hver dag...
<Zilvador> Hvis man kun opretter den som en begivenhed derinde, ser folk det kun, hvis de går ind i gruppen.
<Zilvador> sbc, aha...beklager. Jeg troede lige, at vi snakkede om denne kanal :)
<Zilvador> Det med at ændre emne-feltet
<Momsemor> De andre grupper jeg administrerer, kan jeg invitere alle i gruppen, det undersøger jeg inden næste møde....
<Zilvador> Super :). Det ville også være en god ide.
<simmdk> Var det en idé at kigge på mulighederne for at lave en officiel Ubuntu Danmark-mobilapp? På den måde kunne man luske notifikations ind når der var møde el. andre spændende ting
<simmdk> altså udover Facebook
<Zilvador> simmdk, hvis man kan finde nogle til at udvikle og lave indhold, kunne det være en god ide :)
<simmdk> det kan jeg :)
<Momsemor> Vil du?
<Zilvador> Fantastisk :). Det må du da gerne
<sbc> Zilvador, Du skulle også have rettigheder i denne kanla.
<simmdk> Momsemor, jeps - det er go' træning :D
<simmdk> Zilvador, det gør jeg så :)
<sbc> Zilvador, Hvad sker hvis du skriver: "/msg chanserv topic #ubuntu-dk-moede TEST" ?
<Momsemor> Et frækt spørgsmål: er du Simon?
<simmdk> Momsemor, jepsen :D
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: TEST
<Momsemor> Aha....
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: IRC-møde tirsdag d. 24. november 2015 kl. 20.00| http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<simmdk> jeg har bare glemt at holde min IRC-bruger i live ;)
<Zilvador> Wow...yay :)
<Zilvador> Mange tak
<Momsemor> Pyt, nu er du her :-)
<simmdk> Momsemor, jep :D
<Zilvador> simmdk, jeg vil meget gerne følge med og måske hjælpe, hvis du lægger projektet et tilgængeligt sted :)
<simmdk> Zilvador, will do - det ryger på Github, hvis det er :)
<sbc> Zilvador, Jeg mener du både har adgang her i kanalen, på Facebook og Google+. Hvis der er andet du mangler, så giv lyd, så skal jeg se om jeg kan give adgang, eller finde nogen der kan...
<Zilvador> Super. Du kan lige skrive en mail eller andet, når du har lavet siden :)
<simmdk> Zilvador, jepsen :D
<Zilvador> sbc, jeg er lidt usikker på Google+. Jeg tror ikke, at jeg har adgang der. Men er heller ikke så god til den platform. Jeg plejede bare selv at lave mødet og invitere Ubuntu-medlemmerne til mit møde.
<Momsemor> NÃ¥, jeg springer fra, skal lave lidt Vestdjursnet arbejde.... Hav en fortsat god aften :-)
<Zilvador> Tak og i lige måde, Jannie! :)
<simmdk> Momsemor, i lige måde :)
<sbc> Zilvador, Nu lukkede jeg lige fanen, men på listen over admninstratorer på Google+ stod du og jeg. :)
<Zilvador> Super. Så skal jeg bare lære at bruge det :)
<sbc> I forhold til at google har lavet det finder jeg det meget lidt intuitivt... :(
<Zilvador> Det er denne side, ikke? https://plus.google.com/102101911967849103383
<Zilvador> Helt enig, desværre
<sbc> Yes!
<Zilvador> Ah...det står da også i toppen. Nu kan jeg se det :)
<sbc> :)
<Zilvador> Nå, men jeg vil nok også smutte så
<sbc> Tak for i aften - jeg smutter også.
<sbc> vi snakkes ved  :)
<simmdk> det vil jeg også - det var et kort visit, men vi snakkes ved :D
<simmdk> hyg jer :D
<sbc> vi snakkes 
<sbc> hygge
<Zilvador> I lige måde. Hej!
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2018-10-30
<sbc> Godaften :)
 * sbc vinker :)
<Momsemor> God aften :)
<sbc> Momsemor, Det begynder jo næsten at være pinligt med fremmødet (og jeg har ikke noget at lade nogen høre), men det giver vel ikke rigtig mening at kæmpe os igennem dagsordenen hvis vi kun er os to...
<sbc> skal vi lige give den 10-15 min og se om der dukker flere op. Hvis ikke, så skyde den til sidste tirsdag i november?
<Momsemor> Helt ok med mig :-)
<Momsemor> Ses om 10...
<Momsemor> sbc - hopper af igen - næste møde 27. november klokken 20:00, ok?
<sbc> Momsemor, ok :)
<sbc> Fortsat god aften.
* sbc changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: IRC møde tirsdag d. 27. november 2018 kl. 20.00 | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanishTeam/M%C3%B8der | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Momsemor> Ilm :-)
